# First time with a SSD Drive .



## trickson (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got the Intel x25-M SATA SSD and MAN this is supper UBRE ! I only have the 80GB one and have made it my main boot drive keeping the sata raid0 with the regular HDD's but man this is supper fast now . windows index 7.8 !!! OFF the chart the ssd drive is faster than the rest of the system it only comes in with a 7.5 CPU / mem / video ! That is a big jump from the 5.9 I get with the raid0 ! MAN if any one is thinking to get one and is leaning towards a better video card like me today take the SSD drive you can't go wrong ! Will post screen shots and some interesting Benchmarks as soon as I do more . 

*MY SSD ROCKS !!!*

And here is how good !
Can you see what I see ????


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 29, 2010)

There is only *one* thing faster than a SSD, and that's a RAMDISK.  

Enjoy. SSD's make their biggest impact on a laptop/netbook. Often an older machine becomes "new again" once a SSD is installed.

I've got 2 SSD's going so far... must do my desktops next...


----------



## trickson (Jul 29, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> There is only *one* thing faster than a SSD, and that's a RAMDISK.
> 
> Enjoy. SSD's make their biggest impact on a laptop/netbook. Often an older machine becomes "new again" once a SSD is installed.
> 
> I've got 2 SSD's going so far... must do my desktops next...



Well if one is willing to try one never knows . I really see a nice jump in performance for my boot it is fast and things run much faster , Space is the main thing with space comes cost the up side is heat out put NONE I can tell but the HDD's are nice and warm . But this is how we can get some good speed that is for sure . I can see were this might keep me from having to rebuild a new computer for at least a few more years . I think this can hold me over now . ??? 

OH BTW this little charm set me back a good $240.00 Dollars ( US ) for 80GB of space that is not an easy thing to do ..


----------



## trickson (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure if any one has any of these drives but here is a benchmark ( Or place to go for one ) if you like . I posted my score up on the site . http://alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?cat_id=4 http://forums.legitreviews.com/post179822.html#p179822


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 30, 2010)

Im considering getting one for my netbook.


----------



## trickson (Jul 30, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im considering getting one for my netbook.



Man this is meant for desktops as well ! I just wished that this would be the norm not physical disk drives . What a big waste in time and I think evolution . The hard drive hasn't changed and seems to have reached it's max when every thing else has moved on there are 2 things in computers that have changed little to none this being the use of a BIOS and the hard drives they use . I hope they find a way to make then bigger and cheaper as well .


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2010)

I use 2 their  much slower than the newer ones but they do run really well and you notice the difference for sure..

I hope you turned off defrag and the hibernation file to if you don't use it and hope you checked if it needed a update before putting your data on it.


----------



## trickson (Jul 30, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I use 2 their  much slower than the newer ones but they do run really well and you notice the difference for sure..
> 
> I hope you turned off defrag and the hibernation file to if you don't use it and hope you checked if it needed a update before putting your data on it.



Yes I did . I use defrag for my other drives so I need that on . hibernation is always off I never use it .


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yes I did . I use defrag for my other drives so I need that on . hibernation is always off I never use it .



I need more of them lol..  But have a feeling my wife would kill me .


----------



## trickson (Jul 31, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I need more of them lol..  But have a feeling my wife would kill me .



Man so do I . I finally got rid of my wife SO I CAN BUY ALL I WANT !!! Just look at the speed of one I can't wait for #2 to go in raid0 ! Talk about an upgrade keeping the LGA775 alive is what I am all about !


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man so do I . I finally got rid of my wife SO I CAN BUY ALL I WANT !!! Just look at the speed of one I can't wait for #2 to go in raid0 ! Talk about an upgrade keeping the LGA775 alive is what I am all about !



Yes a computer does tend to do what it's asked more often  ( J\K ).

Thing is these are getting dated now by other controllers like Sandforce but they do good still.   I'll wait till intel bring out a faster one see how that does.
Are you using the newer 9.6 drivers?. 

Here's 2 raided which to me is plenty of speed.


----------



## trickson (Jul 31, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Yes a computer does tend to do what it's asked more often  ( J\K ).
> 
> Thing is these are getting dated now by other controllers like Sandforce but they do good still.   I'll wait till intel bring out a faster one see how that does.
> Are you using the newer 9.6 drivers?.
> ...



OH YEAH BABY !!!! I can hardly wait ! 

I have the newest every thing . 
Your dated comment I can not follow .


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2010)

trickson said:


> OH YEAH BABY !!!! I can hardly wait !
> 
> I have the newest every thing .
> Your dated comment I can not follow .



You on about the part about sandforce ?. if so here's what they can do

Sandforce controller
Sequential Access - Read: up to 285MB/s
Sequential Access - Write: up to 275MB/s

Compered to what we are using.

Sequential Access - Read: up to 250MB/s
Sequential Access - Write: up to 70MB/s

But still im very happy with mine games load real quick


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

I am confused on any one thinking that this is dated . Maybe in the note book and laptop area but I am not sure dated is an accurate description of things . Maybe since the tech is leaping forward faster than hell on 4 wheels then yes this stuff gets dated fast and soon 2-4 months later your shit is dated that I can follow .


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> I am confused on any one thinking that this is dated . Maybe in the note book and laptop area but I am not sure dated is an accurate description of things . Maybe since the tech is leaping forward faster than hell on 4 wheels then yes this stuff gets dated fast and soon 2-4 months later your shit is dated that I can follow .



Yes it does move fast huh...  but that's what i meant .

But ya right it's not really OLD but tech wise it is.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Yes it does move fast huh...  but that's what i meant .
> 
> But ya right it's not really OLD but tech wise it is.



LOL . I am eager to see just how fast it can go with another in raid 0 . ( Or what ever it is called ) .

Now I am also thinking of a safe for my stuff as well ... Man this is really costly I need another $229 dollars for and 80GB ! $99.00 dollars for a small but nice safe and man got to change how much I am into on the running thread looking like $3K maybe $4K .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Got a OCZ Vertex 2 60GB coming for the 24/7/Gamer. 

Try this and see what it does... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1976695&posted=1#post1976695


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Got a OCZ Vertex 2 60GB coming for the 24/7/Gamer.



Nice !


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Got a OCZ Vertex 2 60GB coming for the 24/7/Gamer.
> 
> Try this and see what it does... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1976695&posted=1#post1976695



I just ran that and nothing happened at all . my system restarted that was it !


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference between Sandforce controller and the one used in Intel SSDs please? (or give me a link)


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Sandforce controller and the one used in Intel SSDs please? (or give me a link)



I have been doing a little more research All I can see is speed the SandForce ones are the fastest I have seen Intel is fast just not _That_ fast . 
( Yeah there is all that tech stuff but I am not that smart to try to even try to explain it .   )

I have been doing a small test with my computer and I have come this " Perception form my point of view " Using my Equipment ( Listed in sig and system specs . ) .
I have been running my SSD drive since I got it and just yesterday switched back over to my RAID0 , Having done this " I can actually Physically Notice the speed difference " . 
SSD is way faster . Just a night and day in every thing this computer does ! The DVD players even seem to gain a boost in speed . It is just incredibly shocking to me . 
To see this and feel this is amazing I can not wait till SSD drives get even better .


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 10, 2010)

I briefly checked prices and oh boy, OCZ's Vertex 2 Pro cost shitload - it better be superb for that price


----------



## trickson (Aug 10, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> I briefly checked prices and oh boy, OCZ's Vertex 2 Pro cost shitload - it better be superb for that price



Yeah I know they are not cheep and for the Intel one I have it was $229.00 Dollars and I want another one !


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2010)

trickson said:


> I have been doing a little more research All I can see is speed the SandForce ones are the fastest I have seen Intel is fast just not _That_ fast .
> ( Yeah there is all that tech stuff but I am not that smart to try to even try to explain it .   )
> 
> I have been doing a small test with my computer and I have come this " Perception form my point of view " Using my Equipment ( Listed in sig and system specs . ) .
> ...




Well i clone my SSD Raid so recovery is faster and i did this a few days ago and yes you can really tell towards a single HDD for sure lol.  Actually felt like i was waiting forever lol.

The max mobo i am using now is very slow booting as is never mind of a single HDD.  Even myaBit mobo is much faster than the max board so dont be thinking some things wrong if your system dont boot super fast it might be just the mobo.


----------

